# Kamusta ka , Lahat.



## chaB (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello all. 
Just an old Kano living here in Florida, USA. Asawako of 43 years is Kapampangan from Angeles City. Were thinking seriously of relocating and living in the Phil,, probably around AC,, but , it is very possible that we might live somewhere else. When we first get there for sure we will stay in AC for awhile as that is where were both familiar with the most.. Anyway,,im trying to gather as much information as possible for expats through out the Phil on how things are now,,> . We were last there in 2009,, and I know things are changing fast.. So how is life for american expats in the Phil now??


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chaB said:


> Hello all.
> Just an old Kano living here in Florida, USA. Asawako of 43 years is Kapampangan from Angeles City. Were thinking seriously of relocating and living in the Phil,, probably around AC,, but , it is very possible that we might live somewhere else. When we first get there for sure we will stay in AC for awhile as that is where were both familiar with the most.. Anyway,,im trying to gather as much information as possible for expats through out the Phil on how things are now,,> . We were last there in 2009,, and I know things are changing fast.. So how is life for american expats in the Phil now??


Welcome,

Angles is growing with more stores and malls going in all the time. It's an okay place to live so long as you are out of the tourist area of Balibago. Costs are still reasonable and safety is good--but again, as long as you are out of Balibago.
The best area though, in my opinion, is or would be Subic Bay. Medical care I believe is better in Angeles but Subic has good housing and new malls as well. Both areas as well as Baguio are worth checking out...


----------



## chaB (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Jet Lag,for the advice. Ive heard that Subic has some pretty nice housing, the old base facilities that have been converted,, etc. I will certainly look into Subic,, I havn't been there since the 80's so im sure I will see many changes.. The last time I was there I was looking at some pretty nice apartments down in L&S subdivision and as far away as San Fernando..so no need for us to be up by fields,, I saw some pretty nice apartments in Balibago,, Mtn View, etc.,


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

A big change is the SCTEX (Subic Clark Tarlac) expressway that makes getting to/from Subic/Clark simple and fast.

We live in Subic and it is about as Westernized as you can get in Phils. I see more expats in Clark, e.g. at SM, but I suspect many are there for reasons I am not interested in.

If you can, fly into Clark and avoid Manila. Clark is a joy to get in and out of.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with DonAndAbby. I can be at my doorstep in the Subic Freeport exactly 1 hour from stepping off the plane (including immigration and baggage pick up time).


----------



## chaB (Nov 19, 2013)

*Im a southern gentleman..*



DonAndAbby said:


> A big change is the SCTEX (Subic Clark Tarlac) expressway that makes getting to/from Subic/Clark simple and fast.
> 
> We live in Subic and it is about as Westernized as you can get in Phils. I see more expats in Clark, e.g. at SM, but I suspect many are there for reasons I am not interested in.
> 
> If you can, fly into Clark and avoid Manila. Clark is a joy to get in and out of.


 Trying to figure out how to use this medium:wacko: but anyway, thanks for all of the suggestions. I usually fly into Clark as I go the cheap way,, Military Space A,, when I can,, but have flown in from Singapore on Singapore Airlines.. but Clark is always my favorite,, Manila is not so good..


----------

